# Fab Five Colors...



## The Dogger (Oct 17, 2003)

To go a little deeper, what would be your top 5 colors on your top five baits. Dont be afraid to give anything away, I'm pretty sure your secret will be safe on here.

1. Jake - Purple daze- (custom Durst paintjob)
2. Squirrly phantom - white bellied perch
3. Viper - Black w/Orange spots - not even made anymore, Todd says it looks to simple!
4. Bulldawg - Black/glow
5. My btail - Orange over Red over Yellow.


----------

